# What is exactly meant by "loading" and "unloading"



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Snowolf -
Thanks! That's perfect. I understand it much better now. You certainly have a knack for explaining everything in easy to understand reading. Many props to you! Thanks again.


----------

